# The Franchise's complete mock draft. April 7. Team Needs, multiple picks.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Order was determined using current standings. I have taken into account all previous transactions that give teams like Utah and Boston multiple first rounders. *Shaun Livingston* will NOT be a top 5 pick, he is going to college (Duke) to play with *Luol Deng*, who will also be returning for another year. This is all unofficial of course, but it’s what I expect. *Marvin Williams* is also likely to play with UNC for 1 year.

1. *Orlando Magic* – Emeka Okafor. _PF/C_. They still need Garrity to make the playoffs, or some form of outside shooting to take the pressure off McGrady. If the Magic want TMac to stay with them, they can’t risk drafting Howard and waiting for him to develop. TMac pulls all the strings in this organization.

2. *Chicago Bulls* – Dwight Howard. _PF_. The consensus #2 pick. The Bulls have a number of options if they don’t want another “baby bull,” they can package TC with contracts (Davis, ERob) or try to get an upgrade at SF. But they would much rather trade Chandler than pass Howard up. Crawford looks like he’s headed out of Chicago and it’s very possible the Bulls trade down to pick up some SG’s. 

3. *Washington Wizards* – Martynas Andriuskevicius. _C_. Who is this guy? A high lotto pick if he declares. Despite the strength of the 1 spot in this draft, the top 3 picks are going to be big men (if this is the order). Washington is pretty stacked at the guard spot with Arenas, Stackhouse and Hayes. These guys haven’t been helping the Wiz win when healthy, but it’s not like the Wizards could use another PG. Andrius is the biggest foreign prospect and could pay off well for the Wiz in the future. 

4. *Charlotte Bobcats* – Josh Smith. _SF_. You simply don’t start out a franchise by drafting a point guard. This kid has all the makings of a big star, and as we saw in the McDonalds All American game, is years ahead of the rest of the HSers. Could develop into a very dangerous player after 2 or 3 years in the NBA, and has the potential to carry a franchise. And I don’t see the Bobcats *not* drafting a high schooler. 

5. *Atlanta Hawks* – Devin Harris. _PG_. Atlanta won’t pass up talent like this. They could easily go with Biedrins or Perovic, the bigger foreign prospects with plenty of potential but I expect them to make some good choices in this draft. Terry, who is more of a SG, isn’t getting it done at the point and with half the team leaving in free agency the Hawks will try to establish a core over the next couple of seasons. 

6. *Phoenix Suns* – Pavel Podkolzine. _C_. With Joe Johnson showing he has the ability to play point and Barbosa doing a decent job at the 1 spot as well, Phoenix is going after the big man they desperately need. They will try to get Dampier in the offseason if they can’t sign Kobe and might even offer Swift a decent contract. But you can’t go wrong with 7’5 and this just adds another dimension to the Rockets Suns rivalry. Pavel isn’t worth this high of a pick, but the Suns are trying to spread out their talent.

7. *LA Clippers* – Ben Gordon. _PG_. Biggest question is whether he can adapt to playing the point in the NBA. Steve Francis type situation might develop if Gordon cannot adjust to the 1 spot. Donald Sterling sees a lot of money to be made off of this pick and the Clippers could use a big time PG as well. Should fit in well with the hip core of Maggette and Brand.

8. *Toronto Raptors* – Jameer Nelson. _PG_. Furious that Ben Gordon is gone, the Raptors take true PG Nelson. He fits the description of what they are looking for, a playmaking PG who can slash to the basket and create opportunities for Carter, Marshall, Rose and Bosh. Ben Gordon is the Raptors first choice simply because they do not necessarily need a true PG, they need someone who can score and slash to the basket.

9. *Philadelphia 76ers* – Andre Iguodala. _SG_. Too many long term commitments on this team, Iverson, Snow, McKie, Kenny Thomas and Marc Jackson limit what they can do in the offseason. With two exciting young players in Dalembert and Green, the 76ers are going young in this draft. They have to rebuild eventually. Iguodala isn’t a spectacular jump shooter but his defensive tenacity and court vision is very appealing to the Sixers.

10. *Cleveland Cavaliers* – Sergei Monya. _SG/SF_. PG isn't a necessity for this team with LBJ knowing what to do with the ball and Jeff McInnis playing his role amply. 

Cleveland is a team that will not have to worry about scoring in the future. They like to run with the ball, and LeBron can provide instant offense along with Boozer and Ilgauskas. They do give up 95.7 ppg and are relatively loose on the defensive end. Add that to the fact that they are dead last in the league in 3 pointers made per game, and it's relatively obvious they need a potent offensive weapon from the perimeter. Monya gives them both: team defense and a deadly outside shooter. He may take 1 or 2 years to develop in the NBA, but LeBron is only 19, Boozer is 22, time is on the Cavaliers side. He knows how to run the court, and is very quick around the basket. Monya is 6'8 SG/SF, a big advantage in the East. Kirk Snyder also came to mind since the guy is ferocious on both ends of the floor, but his outside shooting is really weak at this point and I don't think the Cavs will succeed without a player than can have for 30-35 mpg on the floor and can hit outside shots or open jumpers. James' penetration skills will create alot of open shots for teammates.

A lot of Cav fans will want to take Telfair with this pick, but I think the Cavaliers will realize that Monya is better for the future of this team. 

11. *Golden State Warriors* – Rafael Araujo. _C_. A true big man, will do very well alongside Troy Murphy. Replaces Dampier who leaves in FA.

12. *Seattle Supersonics* – Andris Biedrins. _PF/C_. Not sure how Collison will perform after sitting on the bench for a year, but the Sonics will go big anyways. This guy is the tough presence the Sonics need in the middle and unlike James and Booth, will do more than block the ball.

13. *Portland Trailblazers* – Josh Childress. _SF_. Darius Miles with an outside shot. Put him in the starting lineup in place of Derek Anderson and the Blazers become even more dangerous. Telfair is also a high possibility.

14. *Utah Jazz* – Ivan Chiriaev. _SF/PF_. 7 footer with handles and an outside shot. Super raw but has plenty of potential, and that’s what the Jazz are looking for. 

15. *Boston Celtics* – John Ramos. _C_. They will look to resign Mark Blount and watch Ramos develop off the bench. Pass on Telfair because of the great play of Atkins and progress of Banks. 

16. *Utah Jazz* _(from New York)_ – Robert Swift. _C_. Will do great under Sloan. Is aggressive in the post and can pass the ball well, as well as run the floor. We already know about his shot blocking skills but once he bulks up he will be able to hold his own in the post. Value should rise during draft camps.

17. *New Orleans* – Hakim Warrick. _SF/PF_. Remember this guy? Should play well alongside Magloire and has a great mentor in the aging PJ Brown. Is the spark this team desperately needs.

18. *Miami Heat* – David Harrison. _C_. Haslem has been a surprise this season, and Grant is playing tough as always, but it’s no secret the Heat need size in the paint. Crybaby all-gone will be a great project for Gumby II to work on, as soon as Harrison matures and understands the game he will be a huge asset to this team. Runs the floor well which is a _must_ for this Heat team, and is strong on the boards. Should also be able to contribute offensively, as he can hit shots from the outside and has a soft touch in the post. 

19. *Atlanta Hawks*_ (from Milwaukee)_ – Kris Humphries. _PF_. Great prospect, provides the tough defensive presence the Hawks need and has great range. But his low basketball IQ and size will knock him out of the lottery. 

20. *Denver Nuggets* – JR Smith. _SG_. One of the best shooters in the nation, the best one coming out of high school. Complements a strong backcourt that includes Lenard, Miller, Barry and Anthony. Nuggets could go big but talent like this is hard to pass up on. His transition play is what will appeal to the Nuggets the most. Height could be an issue. 

21. *Houston Rockets* – Sebastian Telfair. _PG_. This isn’t wishful thinking. If the Blazers don’t take him, Telfair will drop 7-8 spots because he has no future on any of the other teams. Rockets will be looking to get Chris Duhon with this pick, but they won’t pass on Telfair if he is still available. 

22. *New Jersey* – Luke Jackson. _SG_. The perfect fit for this team. Unselfish, handles the ball very well, hits every open shot given to him and will excel in Jersey’s running game. Will be very dangerous alongside Kidd.

23. *Boston Celtics* _(from Dallas)_ – Kirk Snyder. _SG_. Would be a lotto pick if he knew how to make a jump shot. Other than that his game is pretty complete and Paul Pierce will welcome his penetration skills. Should take over Ricky Davis’ starting spot sooner or later, plays the game hard and can pass the ball well.

24. *Portland Trailblazers* _(from Memphis)_ – Chris Duhon. _PG_. Need a solid backup PG for Damon Stoudamire. Duhon won’t have a spectacular NBA career but will be an asset to this team. He should be able to contribute right away off the bench and Cheeks won’t hesitate in keeping him on the floor for extended periods of time. Not great at running the break but defensively is the best PG in the draft after Harris. With Stoudamire being the Blazers clutch option and DMiles developing into a point forward, the Blazers aren’t necessarily looking for a great playmaker so they shouldn’t hesitate when choosing Duhon over Julius Hodge or Marcelo Huertas (Brazilian prospect).

25. *Boston Celtics* _(from Detroit)_ – Al Jefferson. _PF_. Has an array of offensive moves that combine power and skill. Last year the Celtics traded for Kendrick Perkins who has been a first year disappointment but they are going to be patient with him. Perkins shouldn’t deter them from picking big Al if he is still around. Jefferson has the potential to be very dangerous in the Eastern conference, this is a huge steal for the Celtics here. This rounds out a pretty shaky draft for Danny Ainge, who picks two big prospects and Kirk Snyder, a pick that will pay off immediately for the Celts.

If he isn’t guaranteed a lotto pick could go to Arkansas for 1 year then declare. Will be a surefire lotto pick next year. 

26. *San Antonio* – Kosta Perovic. _C_. Spurs are looking for a decent back up big man who can play defense and knows how to pass the ball. Perovic is a big body who has plenty of upside and will develop into an average center. Spurs, who have some of the best foreign scouts in the world, will take the risk with this guy and let him play in Europe for a year.

27. *LA Lakers* – Matt Freije. _SF_. Everything the Lakers are looking for to back up Rick Fox and Devean George. Isn’t anything special defensively, but will provide a huge spark off the bench because of his huge offensive impact. Great shooter, great handles and a very smart player on the court. LA needs depth like this at the SF position.

28. _Minnesota_ – Forfeited.

29. *Sacramento Kings* – Pape Sow. _PF_. They don’t really have any evident gaps to fill, but with an aging frontline and Divac close to retiring, they need a big, defensive stopper. Sow is ready for the NBA and although he can’t hit jump shots, he’ll be able to play alongside Webber or Miller and play some hard-nosed defense. Can’t get position in the post and tends to be overly aggressive leading to foul trouble, but these are all things he can work on. Will be valuable to the Kings off the bench the same way Najera was valuable to the Mavs in the 03 playoffs.

30. *Indiana Pacers* – Anderson Varejao. _PF_. Will see if he pans out by keeping him overseas a year or two. This guy was projected as a high lotto pick in last years draft but is just too raw right now. 

Dropped out of the first round: Andre Emmet, Sasha Vujacic, Jaime Lloreda, Tony Allen, Ryan Gomes, Christian Drejer, Ricky Paulding, Romain Sato, Viktor Khryapa, Chris Garnett, Sean Finn, Mo Ke


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

if jr smith aint a surefire lotto pick, he aint goin. and yes shaun livingston WILL go in the draft


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Robert Swift needs to gain so much weight it's ridiculous, and I doubt Sloan's looking for a big man who needs a lot of time to contribute.

I see the Jazz possibly trading up with their two picks, and maybe somebody like Harpring, to draft either a scoring wing or a big man. I know they were absolutely dazzled by Pavel Podkolzine last year before the draft...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I thought Andriuskevicius was most likely staying out of the draft until next year? If not, then I would not at all mind him going to my Wizards with the third pick.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I dont want to see Andre Iguodala in Philly.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

spurs would be better fit taken sato, allen, gomes or drejer before they take perovic. perovic will never get off the bench for us


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont agree with all these picks and some others may jump in like kris humphries and paul davis but i have to say this is good stuff. 5 star all the way.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

pardon me for a second but did u say david harrison runs the floor well? that happens to be his biggest flaw is that he cant run and is out of shape. trust me i watched him play 8 times this year and a bunch last year... i truly think that he has that potential though


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

1. Orlando Magic – Emeka Okafor

2. Chicago Bulls – Dwight Howard

3. Washington Wizards – Shaun Livingston

4. Charlotte Bobcats – Josh Smith

5. Atlanta Hawks – Pavel Podkolzine

6. Phoenix Suns – Andris Biedrins

7. LA Clippers – Jameer Nelson

8. Toronto Raptors – Andre Iguodala

9. Philadelphia 76ers – Devin Harris

10. Cleveland Cavaliers – Josh Childress

11. Golden State Warriors – Ben Gordon

12. Seattle Supersonics – Kosta Perovic

13. Portland Trailblazers – Sebastian Telfair

14. Utah Jazz – Kris Humphries 

15. Boston Celtics – Ivan Chiriaev

16. Utah Jazz (from New York) – Marvin Williams

17. New Orleans – Hakim Warrick 

18. Miami Heat – David Harrison

19. Atlanta Hawks (from Milwaukee) – Sergei Monya 

20. Denver Nuggets – Luke Jackson

21. Houston Rockets – Rafael Araujo 

22. New Jersey – Chris Duhon

23. Boston Celtics (from Dallas) – Robert Swift

24. Portland Trailblazers (from Memphis) – Sasha Vujacic

25. Boston Celtics (from Detroit) – Ha Seung-Jin

26. San Antonio – Anderson Varejao

27. LA Lakers – Herve Laminzana

28. Minnesota – Forfeited.

29. Sacramento Kings – Al Jefferson

30. Indiana Pacers – Tony Allen


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> 22. New Jersey – Chris Duhon



You're kidding, right? .....aren't you?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I'd say that JKidd would love to have Chris Duhon coming off the bench after him. Back-up PG is the Nets' achilles heel. They have SG, SF, PF and now C covered (Nenad Krstic). If Chris Duhon can lessen the drop-off when Kidd sits, the Nets will be stronger for it. I wouldn't have a problem with a team picking a "plug and play" with a 20+ pick.... none of these teams need projects.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> I'd say that JKidd would love to have Chris Duhon coming off the bench after him. Back-up PG is the Nets' achilles heel. They have SG, SF, PF and now C covered (Nenad Krstic). If Chris Duhon can lessen the drop-off when Kidd sits, the Nets will be stronger for it. I wouldn't have a problem with a team picking a "plug and play" with a 20+ pick.... none of these teams need projects.


The Nets used their 1st rounder last year for a PG in Zoran Planinic and he is really starting to play well. What they need is an athletic sharp-shooting swingman to bench it up next season and start the season after next to RJ. Names that come to mind? JR Smith, Luke Jackson, Romain Sato, Kirk Snyder, etc.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> I dont want to see Andre Iguodala in Philly.


I do....A good defending SF that can also block shots, board, and throw down monster dunks...EXACTLY what Philly needs....Let Big Dog rot on the bench all year and let Igoudala lock down people on D.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I have a couple qualms with this mock....

First, if Telfair is not guaranteed top 10, I don't see him declaring....Harrison CANNOT run at all, when playing against Pinegar of Pepperdine, he got outrun SO bad..Duhon...IN THE FIRST? Great defender, but I don't see him going in the first, but maybe you know something I don't.....

WHY Freije for LA?!!?!? Luke Walton has become my favorite player for LA....Can hit jumpers and has great court vision...No way Freije is going to LA, and I don't think he'll be taken in the 1st either...


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

i didnt think the rockets had a first round pick this year.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice mock, put alot of thought into it Franchise. Here's mine:

1. Orlando-*Emeka Okafor*-I really could see Orlando trading this pick for an all-star to play long with T-Mac. If not they will make Emeka Okafor the #1. 

2. Chicago-*Dwight Howard*-would have liked to take Okafor because he is more NBA ready, but even the Bulls with two young big men can't pass up Howard. 

3. Washington-*Josh Smith* High Schooler at 2 and 3? Starting to smell like the 2001 draft. Smith plays the 3 spot for the Wiz. Nice fit with Arenas and Brown. 

4. Charlotte-*Jameer Nelson*-Bobcats surprise everyone with this pick. But the Bobcats get the last laugh, Nelson shows he is worth the pick with a fine rookie season. 

5. Atlanta-*Ben Gordan*-Howard? Gone. Oakafor? Gone. Smith? Gone. Poor Hawks. Draft Ben Gordan to replace Terry. 

6. Phoenix-*Andre Iguodala*-Athletic freak to play with Amare. Suns get another steal out of the draft. Iguodala does it all, passes, dunks, rebounds, steals, defense etc. Will be in the running for ROY. 

7. LA Clippers-*Sebastian Telfair *-Young and flashy. How could the Clippers pass him up? 

8. Toronto-*Pavel Podkolzine*-get the guy they wanted last year. Will help take the pressure of Carter and Bosh. 

9. Philadalphia-*Josh Childress*-76ers draft surprise #2. Childress can play, but is he worth a #9 pick? 

10. Cleveland-*Andris Biedrins*-Fills three roles: SF, PF, C. Young and very good. Would fit in nice with James, Boozer and Z. Some say he is a young AK-47. 

11. Golden State-*Devin Harris*-Warriors need a PG and take the best one stil on board. 

12. Seattle-*Rafael Araujo*-need a center and Araujo is maybe the best one in the whole draft. 

13. Portland-*Shaun Livingston*-Blazers think they get a steal, but there is a reason Livingston dropped so low. 

14. Utah-* Kosta Perovic*-How did a guy so big fall out of the lotto? That is what the Jazz are saying, and what the rest of the NBA will be saying once he steps on the court. 

15. Boston-*Hakim Warrick*-Warrick will look nice playing with the Celtics. 

16. Utah-*Kris Humphries*-Maybe one of the underratted players in the draft? 

17. New Orleans-*Ryan Gomes*- Hornets look for someone young to replace Mash. Not sure Gomes is the guy. 

18. Miami-*Romain Sato*-Wade at PG, Sato at SG, Butler at SF, and Odom at PF. One center away from a hell of a team. 

19. Atlanta-*Sergei Monya*-Don't know much about him other than he is an athletic European. 

20. Denver-*Ivan Chiriaev*-If he is as good as he says he is the Nuggets will be a very good team next seaon. Carmelo and Ivan could be a great 1-2 tandom. 

21. Houston-*Ha Seung-Jin*-Yao Ming Jr? The marketing this kid would bring to Houston is just too much to pass up. All of China is behind Houston allready. Now all of South Korean too? Now the Rockets just need a Japanese sentationl to come out. lol. 

22. New Jersey-*Sasha Vujacis*-will come in to give Kiid breaks every now and then. Come he be Jason Kidd #2?

23. Boston-*Chris Duhan*-smart PG that knows how to play defense. Nice pick for the Celtics. 

24. Portland-Luke Jackson-local college star. Could play either 2 or 3 for the Blazers.

25. Boston Celtics-*Tony Allen*-doesn't really fill any holes, but he could be a nice 6th man. 

26. San Antonio-*Kirk Snyder* Don't know anything about him, but NBAdraft.net has him going here. 

27. LA Lakers-*Rickey Paulding* He is better than what he played last season. Might be a steal here. 

28. 

29. Sacramento- *Anderson Varejão*-Plays both PF and SF. May fit in with the Kings style of play. 

30. Indiana-*Andre Emmett*-Big Bodied SG or SF. Could be a nice pick up, may be a dud. Pacers can risk both.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

> 22. New Jersey-Sasha Vujacis


Nets drafted Zoran Planinic last year, no need to new big PG.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

FYI, Jazz own the Rockets pick from the Glenn Rice trade.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Trade Down*

Lets be realistic with some of these "suprise" picks. These teams would be foolish not to trade down and get the guy 10 picks later at a lower price + some other compensation.


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

The mock draft up there you just did is like 5 % accurate.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Harrison runs the floor well? He cant run up and down the floor. I dont know if there is any other top 100 prospect that runs the floor as poorly as him. I wouldnt take him until late 1st round.

Good effort though, i enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Harrison runs the floor well? He cant run up and down the floor. I dont know if there is any other top 100 prospect that runs the floor as poorly as him. I wouldnt take him until late 1st round.

Good effort though, i enjoyed reading it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aboveallodds24</b>!
> pardon me for a second but did u say david harrison runs the floor well? that happens to be his biggest flaw is that he cant run and is out of shape. trust me i watched him play 8 times this year and a bunch last year... i truly think that he has that potential though





> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> ....Harrison CANNOT run at all, when playing against Pinegar of Pepperdine, he got outrun SO bad..





> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> Harrison runs the floor well? He cant run up and down the floor. I dont know if there is any other top 100 prospect that runs the floor as poorly as him. I wouldnt take him until late 1st round.


I think the fact that is 260 pounds throws some people off about his conditioning. He isn't the quickest thing on court but from what I have seen from him he is pretty well conditioned. He got up and down the court pretty easily in the game against Oregon, where he scored 26 points. Plus, the scouts also seem to think he is in shape:

_Scouting Report: One of the top big men in the country ... Exploits his physical ability fully for good production value ... A monster on offensive boards ... *Beats his man down the floor and is adept at getting good position ... Well conditioned and likes to run* ... Falls for the head fake easy ... Needs to keep the ball higher on offense, he gets stripped too often heading to the basket ... His hands need help and his wingspan is short considering his height ... Slow reaction time on rebounds ... Not a lot of explosiveness, but agile, can power inside and has the stroke from deep ... Possesses great strength._ - ESPN Scouting 

_He has an overall quickness to his game as well, and he runs the floor pretty well._ - Jonathan Givony, DraftCity


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I like Iguodala for the Suns, especially if they don't get Kobe they can still go for a couple of bigs with their capspace. They could even get far enough under the cap to get Kobe and a big.

Iguodala and Joe Johnson would make one tough backcourt at 6'7 and 6'8. Both can pass, Joe Johnson can handle very well and Iguodala is athletic enough to guard any other guard.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And if they get Kobe, Iguodala could be a 6th man and still play lots of minutes with Joe Johnson able to play 1,2,3 and Iguodala himself possibly being able to play some PG and SF.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> spurs would be better fit taken sato, allen, gomes or drejer before they take perovic. perovic will never get off the bench for us


Another guard? I think with Parker, Manu (resign), Hedo (resign) and Bowen in the backcourt they need to focus on getting some interior help. Who will Perovic have to fight with minutes for besides Nesterovic? Rose is too small to play C and Horry is getting very old. I think Perovic would be a great fit for them.



> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> i didnt think the rockets had a first round pick this year.


Yes, we do. You can't go two consecutive years without having a first rounder and the pick the Rockets owe the Jazz is a *future* conditional pick.



> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> First, if Telfair is not guaranteed top 10, I don't see him declaring....


He is going pro whether he has a top 10 assurance or not. Needs to support his family and move them out of Brooklyn. He has made that pretty clear. 



> ..Duhon...IN THE FIRST? Great defender, but I don't see him going in the first, but maybe you know something I don't.....


The biggest misconception about Duhon is that he can't do much besides defend the ball. He is an underrated penetrator and knows how to find a way to the basket. Great basketball IQ, teams love to have smart players like him coming off the bench. Especially the better teams who appreciate skill more than potential. He is a very good passer and handles the ball well, does everything he is asked to do as a PG. My prediction: _No way Chris Duhon drops out of the first_.



> WHY Freije for LA?!!?!? Luke Walton has become my favorite player for LA....Can hit jumpers and has great court vision...No way Freije is going to LA, and I don't think he'll be taken in the 1st either...


Freije and Walton are different players who play different positions... I don't understand the comparision. It's pretty questionable whether he will make the first round but the Lakers see what he brings to the table and depending on how he does at the team workout, the Lakers will gamble with taking Freije.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Let me just say as a POR fan Chris Duhon would be a BAD choice at #24. Yes, we need a PG, but not Duhon, who is projected as a 2nd rounder. Now maybe he slips into the 1st round based on his NCAA tourney performance, but it will NOT be POR selecting him.

I could see POR taking Kosta Perovic there if he fell that far though, or Sasha Vujacic who is mildly intriguing at best (more than Duhon) or a shooter like Christian Drejer would be a good choice here or a Ryan Gomes (if he declared) whom I think will be a sleeper. Heck, even Romain Sato a smaller SG (@ 6'4? I think) but who posseses other intangibles (good rebounder & defender). I would consider any of those guys before I would even consider Duhon. Heck, he might be there for them in the 2nd round.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> The mock draft up there you just did is like 5 % accurate.


And I guess you can predict the future?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Well thought out post, although there are a couple things I think will go differently.

Mainly I think there is too much 'needs' drafting -- the last sveral drafts have been all about what talent is on the board rather than needs until at least late round. If teams really don't want the talent at that pick they'll trade down.

Second I think the bigs will do better than the guards in this draft and get picked earlier than your projections. There are at least as many teams that need big guys as point guards, and I think they will gamble on a big rather than take a point. For example, there's no way Kosta goes that late. No way Raptors draft a rookie point when they could finally get a true center.

Just my thoughts, good post.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Not bad Franchise, but I think you have Biedrins pretty low. I seriously don't think the guy will slip past 6 or 7. 

I think you have Devin Harris pretty high. Also, Pape going in the 1st round is a stretch. I think the Kings would rather trade the pick than giving Sow a guaranteed contract.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> 
> 
> And I guess you can predict the future?


Check his post history and quality rating -- I wouldn't worry much about his thoughts on your draft.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> 18. Miami-*Romain Sato*-Wade at PG, Sato at SG, Butler at SF, and Odom at PF. One center away from a hell of a team.
> 
> 21. Houston-*Ha Seung-Jin*-Yao Ming Jr? The marketing this kid would bring to Houston is just too much to pass up. All of China is behind Houston allready. Now all of South Korean too? Now the Rockets just need a Japanese sentationl to come out. lol.


Nice, logical selections in your mock draft except these two picks. 

Miami has alot of guards, and you are underestimating Jones value to this team. If the Heat win the championship within the next 5 years, Jones will be a part of it. He has a very long, big contract with this team and provides invaluable experience (especially on such a young team) that Gumby II appreciates. I can't see Miami drafting a guard or even a forward in this draft. They desperately need a true center.

And Houston, well, I don't know if you're joking or not, but they will draft a G. Ming, Taylor, Cato and Weatherspoon are all capable big men and it will be very tough for any players to develop at this position.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

I think this mock draft is sorta good because some people are drafted to high like gordon and nelson


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Not bad Franchise, but I think you have Biedrins pretty low. I seriously don't think the guy will slip past 6 or 7.


I can't debate over a guy I haven't seen play, so we'll have to wait on that one.



> I think you have Devin Harris pretty high. Also, Pape going in the 1st round is a stretch. I think the Kings would rather trade the pick than giving Sow a guaranteed contract.


Devin Harris is the complete PG. Gordon, Nelson and Harris have similar value depending on what type of a guard the team is looking for. Harris has close to everything the other two posess on offense and great defense.

Sow is impressive, I think he is likely to go early in the 2nd.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

since nobody has appreciated it thank you Franchise it is a Skyhawks gm


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> since nobody has appreciated it thank you Franchise it is a Skyhawks gm


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> 
> 18. Miami-*Romain Sato*-Wade at PG, Sato at SG, Butler at SF, and Odom at PF. One center away from a hell of a team.
> 
> ...


These guys are all probably 2nd rounders. Where's Robert Swift, David Harrison, JR Smith?


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> These guys are all probably 2nd rounders. Where's Robert Swift, David Harrison, JR Smith?


I have seen David Harrison play in person. He's not going in the first round. He has no post moves, is slow, and is not a great rebounder or shot blocker. All he has is size. I don't feel feel like Swift is good enough to go in the first and JR Smith I feel should go to North Carolina for at least 1 year.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

It is very hard to judge guys you haven't seen, but that is what we have to do. We compare scouting reports and other reviews. So except for local players and guys who go into the finals, it is at most a guess.

Based on scouting reports, I think Biedrins will do mid lottery. (nbadraft.net has him at #4). Why? Because he is the only seven footer in the draft that actually plays defense. Okafor is maybe 6'9" and all the rest of the big guys are better on offense than defense. It is the same reason that Iguodala may surprise some people. 

Great offensive players can have off days, but great defenders are always "on". Having a defensive stopper is a great piece even if the guy is not fully developed on offense.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> It is very hard to judge guys you haven't seen, but that is what we have to do. We compare scouting reports and other reviews. So except for local players and guys who go into the finals, it is at most a guess.
> 
> Based on scouting reports, I think Biedrins will do mid lottery. (nbadraft.net has him at #4). Why? Because he is the only seven footer in the draft that actually plays defense. Okafor is maybe 6'9" and all the rest of the big guys are better on offense than defense. It is the same reason that Iguodala may surprise some people.
> ...


Nice post. That is the way I feel too. You can't have to much defense and a great offense is worthless with out some D. Just look at the Mavs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by *The Franchise!*
> 
> 25. *Boston Celtics* _(from Detroit)_ – Al Jefferson. PF. Has an array of offensive moves that combine power and skill. Last year the Celtics traded for Kendrick Perkins who has been a first year disappointment but they are going to be patient with him.


Perkins hasn't been a disappointment. What do you expect from a Rookie HSer? He has like 24 minutes of experience and he has impressed the Celtics and their fans very much. He has lost weight and is very lean. He rebounded well and he was quicker than expected during his limited minutes. Kendrick has gained his experience during practice and the reason he isn't averaging a decent amount of minutes and why he isn't on the Celtics active roster is because our two coaches this season (Jim O'Brien and John Carroll) don't believe in youth development at all. Carroll is playing Walter McCarty, a true SF, at C and PF for 35-40 minutes per night. O'Brien wasn't much different. Kendrick Perkins and Brandon Hunter have been great for the Celtics in their limited time. Hunter is a rebounding machine. 



> 15. *Boston Celtics* – John Ramos. C. They will look to resign Mark Blount and watch Ramos develop off the bench. Pass on Telfair because of the great play of Atkins and progress of Banks.


No way Mark Blount will resign with Boston. He seems he hates Danny Ainge and he is playing for a contract. Most likely, he will end up playing for the team Jim O'Brien ends up coaching (Trailblazers, 76ers). We won't draft a "Project" Center with our first pick, unless a miracle occurs and Perovic or Biendris slides. We (The Celtics) need to draft a C/PF, who can have major minutes during his rookie season. This works because John Carroll will not be the Celtics coach next year (Paul Westphal). I like Rafael Araujo (My Post about Him on the Celtic board) 



> You mentioned earlier that Ainge's college team was BYU, like Araujo and that might sway Ainge to select him with our pick. Araujo is Big, 6-11, 295. Unlike Blount, he has great hands for a man that size. He uses the backboard, almost to the point where he has drawn comparisons to Duncan. He knows the hook shot, and from the looks of the BYU-Syracuse game, he has a great shot. He is from Brazil and their is a outside chance Ainge could persuade him to play there or in Europe for one season, but that probably will be for the worse considering his age.
> 
> I question his rebounding because he tends to use his size, instead of getting position. He is a post-up player, and he isn't good at driving towards the basket. He's not that great of a passer, especially when double-teamed. He isn't young. He will be 24 by June and he won't have time to develop. Also, he needs to hit the weight room to rid himself of excess fat. He's not a shotblocker and he doesn't know how to set a great pick.
> 
> All and all, he is a true center and he will have to learn quick. I think he could be a worthy gamble. He will never be a star, but he will be a servicable center. I like his comparison to Jamal Magloire of the Hornets.





> Originally posted by *RocketFan85!*
> 
> 15. Boston: Hakim Warrick. Warrick will look nice playing with the Celtics.


Warrick is a PF stuck in a SF body. We need a big PF/C. See my explanation above. 



> Originally posted by *RocketFan85!*
> 
> 25. Boston Celtics: Tony Allen. Doesn't really fill any holes for the Celtics, but he could end up being a nice sixth man.





> Originally posted by *The Franchise!*
> 
> 23. *Boston Celtics* _(from Dallas)_ – Kirk Snyder. SG. Would be a lotto pick if he knew how to make a jump shot. Other than that his game is pretty complete and Paul Pierce will welcome his penetration skills. Should take over Ricky Davis’ starting spot sooner or later, plays the game hard and can pass the ball well.


We have Jiri Welsch, Paul Pierce, and Ricky Davis competing for 2 spots (SG/SF). Also, Jumaine Jones (Might get drafted by Bobcats). We don't need a collegiate SG. Also, Tony Allen is only 6-4. A European SF (Khryapa) would be nice. Snyder is another Ricky Davis (A good thing; Ricky has been superb in Boston, not just performance wise. He has been acting fine, not immature from what I've seen.)



> Originally posted by *RocketFan85!*
> 
> 23. Boston Celtics: Chris Duhan. A smart PG that knows how to play defense. Nice pick for the Celtics.





> Originally posted by *The Franchise!*
> 
> The biggest misconception about Duhon is that he can't do much besides defend the ball. He is an underrated penetrator and knows how to find a way to the basket. Great basketball IQ, teams love to have smart players like him coming off the bench. Especially the better teams who appreciate skill more than potential. He is a very good passer and handles the ball well, does everything he is asked to do as a PG. My prediction: _No way Chris Duhon drops out of the first._


Duhon may go in the first, just not to the Celtics. Marcus Banks is already there, same with Chucky Atkins (has been great) My guess is that a Tall European PG would be a good pick. I like Sasha Vujacic.



> Originall posted by *Pumpkin_Escobar!*
> 
> 15. Boston Celtics – Ivan Chiriaev
> 23. Boston Celtics (from Dallas) – Robert Swift
> 25. Boston Celtics (from Detroit) – Ha Seung-Jin


Tell me your not serious...  :sigh: I'm tired.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> 13. *Portland Trailblazers* – Josh Childress. _SF_. Darius Miles with an outside shot. Put him in the starting lineup in place of Derek Anderson and the Blazers become even more dangerous. Telfair is also a high possibility.
> ...


Sorry,but I hate this draft for PDX. We don't need a SF. Dmiles is vcomming into his own, plus we already have Outlaw and Patterson, and Duhon is way too much of a stretch in the 1st round. I don't think Portland would pass on Luke Jackson or Sebastain Telfair with its 1st pick..


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> 21. Houston Rockets – Sebastian Telfair. PG. This isn’t wishful thinking. If the Blazers don’t take him, Telfair will drop 7-8 spots because he has no future on any of the other teams. Rockets will be looking to get Chris Duhon with this pick, but they won’t pass on Telfair if he is still available.


 I don't see the Jazz selecting Telfair with the rockets pick that they own. They will be looking for post guys.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 15. *Boston Celtics* – John Ramos. _C_. They will look to resign Mark Blount and watch Ramos develop off the bench. Pass on Telfair because of the great play of Atkins and progress of Banks.
> 
> 23. *Boston Celtics* _(from Dallas)_ – Kirk Snyder. _SG_. Would be a lotto pick if he knew how to make a jump shot. Other than that his game is pretty complete and Paul Pierce will welcome his penetration skills. Should take over Ricky Davis’ starting spot sooner or later, plays the game hard and can pass the ball well.
> ...


I have to agree with Celts11 on this. I'm not trying to bash your draft because I can see you put a lot of time into it but I have to tell you, you're completely uninformed when it comes to the Celtics. First off Ricky Davis has no starting role to lose, he's not a starter for us. Second, Mark Blount is not resinging with us under any circumstances, he hates Danny Ainge and can't wait to leave, he's been playing so well because he's trying to impress his new team. Third, Kendrick Perkins has been ANYTHING but a dissapointment. The team and the fans are THRILLED with Perkins, he has gone from baby fat to rock solid muscle. He only played 35 minutes all season but he played very well. He will be given a role next year and is considered our Center of the future. 

John Ramos - is not anywhere in Danny Ainge's sights and is NOT the type of guy he'd ever consider drafting. Telfair is never gonna slip past the Celtics if he drops that far, Ainge is in love with him and it doesn't matter how well Chucky and Banks do he'll still draft him for the future. 
Kirk Snyder - also not even under consideration. We have Paul Peirce, Ricky Davis and Jiri Welsch as SG's and SF's as well as Jumaine Jones at SF and all could be starters, we don't want anyone at SG when we have so many other needs.
Al Jefferson - I can see us taking him if he fell that low, but not as a substitute for Perk, he'd just be an addition.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 27. *LA Lakers* – Matt Freije. _SF_. Everything the Lakers are looking for to back up Rick Fox and Devean George. Isn’t anything special defensively, but will provide a huge spark off the bench because of his huge offensive impact. Great shooter, great handles and a very smart player on the court. LA needs depth like this at the SF position.


No thanks. We already have Fox, George, and Walton. Kobe can also play the SF. We don't need another one who can't play defense. Our offense isn't the problem. We need a defensive PG and a backup Center.

Duhon and Garnett would be fine.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Perkins hasn't been a disappointment. What do you expect from a Rookie HSer? He has like 24 minutes of experience and he has impressed the Celtics and their fans very much. He has lost weight and is very lean. He rebounded well and he was quicker than expected during his limited minutes. Kendrick has gained his experience during practice and the reason he isn't averaging a decent amount of minutes and why he isn't on the Celtics active roster is because our two coaches this season (Jim O'Brien and John Carroll) don't believe in youth development at all. Carroll is playing Walter McCarty, a true SF, at C and PF for 35-40 minutes per night. O'Brien wasn't much different. Kendrick Perkins and Brandon Hunter have been great for the Celtics in their limited time. Hunter is a rebounding machine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Franchise's complete mock draft. April 7. Team Needs, multiple picks.*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Sorry,but I hate this draft for PDX. We don't need a SF. Dmiles is vcomming into his own, plus we already have Outlaw and Patterson, and Duhon is way too much of a stretch in the 1st round. I don't think Portland would pass on Luke Jackson or Sebastain Telfair with its 1st pick..


I was assuming Childress could take over the SG position, because he isn't big enough to match up with most of the SF's in the league right now. Luke Jackson may be a local hero but I think the Blazers would much rather have Childress playing the 2 spot than Luke Jackson. 



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> No thanks. We already have Fox, George, and Walton. Kobe can also play the SF. We don't need another one who can't play defense. Our offense isn't the problem. We need a defensive PG and a backup Center.
> 
> Duhon and Garnett would be fine.


George has proven to be extremely inconsistent, Fox's future depends on whether the big 4 are staying in LA and Walton can also play the PF. I think Freije will do fine alongside Kobe and Rush. Another option for the Lakers could be Christian Drejer, a big, versatile guard who can penetrate, shoot and rebound.


----------



## packjack (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Franchise's complete mock draft. April 7. Team Needs, multiple picks.*



> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Kirk Snyder - also not even under consideration. We have Paul Peirce, Ricky Davis and Jiri Welsch as SG's and SF's as well as Jumaine Jones at SF and all could be starters, we don't want anyone at SG when we have so many other needs.


Of course, Danny Ainge being at a Nevada-San Jose St game this year leads me to believe that Snyder is at least under consideration. I don't think SJSU has any players on any USBL radars let alone NBA Front office guys.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The Franchise's complete mock draft. April 7. Team Needs, multiple picks.*



> Originally posted by <b>packjack</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course, Danny Ainge being at a Nevada-San Jose St game this year leads me to believe that Snyder is at least under consideration. I don't think SJSU has any players on any USBL radars let alone NBA Front office guys.


He may have been there and scouted but I just can't see him wasting a pick on that loaded spot on our roster unless he already has plans to ship Ricky Davis somewhere else, then I guess it could happen but Danny really has some favorites already I think and I'm not so sure Kirk Snyder is one of them but I guess we'll see as things draw closer.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Great Mock with real thought! I like that you have teams making some gutsy picks.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Kirk Snyder*



> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> He may have been there and scouted but I just can't see him wasting a pick on that loaded spot on our roster unless he already has plans to ship Ricky Davis somewhere else, then I guess it could happen but Danny really has some favorites already I think and I'm not so sure Kirk Snyder is one of them but I guess we'll see as things draw closer.


You are acting as if the Celtics have some serious talent in a lockjam at the SG/SF. Jumaine Jones, the guy had a strong end of season in Cleveland last year but don't expect him to alter Ainge's thoughts about Snyder. Jiri Welsch is great, but his game is a contrast to that of Snyder. Do you really see Jiri Welsch developing into a better player than a Snyder who has been in the league for 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Franchise's complete mock draft. April 7. Team Needs, multiple picks.*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> George has proven to be extremely inconsistent, Fox's future depends on whether the big 4 are staying in LA and Walton can also play the PF. I think Freije will do fine alongside Kobe and Rush. Another option for the Lakers could be Christian Drejer, a big, versatile guard who can penetrate, shoot and rebound.


Freije is not a great shooter to begin with. He is good, but I think his 3pt shooting is overrated. He can't play defense or rebound...and he is not going to get a lot of shots with the Lakers, so what's the point of getting him? Slava can do everything he does--just a little less range. I don't think that he is the best player available, and he doesn't fill a need.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I think Ha Seung-Jin will be a top 10 because of his size and given the success of Yao Ming. GM's will take a chance on him. And he will be a good player in the NBA.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

A couple things about the raptors selection. If both Devin and Gordon are gone and they are intent on taking a PG, they will trade down. #8 is too high for Jameer. 

If they take Pavel or another Euro project, wave good bye to VC. Pavel will not "take the pressure off" VC. He is a 3-4 year project at best.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey Franchise, When are you going to update the mock with Livingston and such?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Hey Franchise, When are you going to update the mock with Livingston and such?


I will be releasing one after May 10, which is the NBA Early Entry eligibility deadline.


----------

